# Concealed Carrying IHOP Employee Kills Attacker Who Shot Him and His Dad



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...oyee-kills-attacker-who-shot-him-and-his-dad/


----------



## Hawker800 (Mar 16, 2018)

So long Roderick Turner. Nobody is going to miss you dirtbag.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hope the perp rots in hell.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Sorry the father and son got shot, but at least that repeat offender will not offend again


----------

